# Programme loeschen

## Hanisch

Hallo,

da der Platz auf der Platte langsam knapp wird möchte ich einige Programm, die ich mit 'kde-meta' installiert habe, löschen.

Also z.B. alles, was unter 'Spiele' im Menü erscheint. Geht so etwa überhaupt und wie?

Was passiert dann mit evtl. vorhandenen nicht mehr benötigten Abhängigkeiten, wie kriege ich die gelöscht?

Wenn ich z.B. das Programm KRandRTray löschen möchte mit

```
# emerge --unmerge -av krandrtray
```

findet er das nicht - warum?

Gruß

Ch. HanischLast edited by Hanisch on Sat Mar 26, 2011 3:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cryptosteve

Weil es krandrtray als Programm (ebuild) nicht gibt, sondern es Bestandteil von kde-base/systemsettings ist.

Unter aptosid kannst Du ja auch keine Programme deinstallieren, die es mit dem Namen nicht gibt.

----------

## Josef.95

Du solltest dir mal die Meldungen die portage dir ausgibt durchlesen, und am besten auch befolgen  :Wink: 

```
# emerge --unmerge -av krandrtray

 * This action can remove important packages! In order to be safer, use

 * `emerge -pv --depclean <atom>` to check for reverse dependencies before

 * removing packages.
```

 Sprich mit solchen manuellen Deinstallation kannst du dir auch schnell mal die Abhängigkeiten kaputt machen...

Ich denke nicht das du mit der Deinstallation von einzelnen KDE Paketen viel Platz gewinnen wirst. Lege dir entweder ein grösseres Laufwerk zu, oder/und schau was gefahrlos gelöscht werden könnte. 

Unter /var/tmp/portage/ könnten zb nicht mehr benötigtes gelöscht werden.

Auch nicht mehr benötigte distfiles könntest du mit 

```
# eclean distfiles
```

 entfernen lassen.

----------

## cryptosteve

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Lege dir entweder ein grösseres Laufwerk zu, oder/und schau was gefahrlos gelöscht werden könnte. 

 

Er hat das Setup sowieso nur in einer virtualbox-Instanz laufen. Von daher geht es nur theoretisch um Plattengrößen.

Ansonsten bleiben noch immer die Ratschläge aus vielen anderen Hanisch-Threads - er sollte sich das Handbuch und die Programmausgaben durchlesen. Daraus ergibt sich mitunter erstaunliches  :Smile: 

----------

## Hanisch

Hallo Joseph95,

```
# eclean distfiles

bash: eclean: Kommando nicht gefunden.
```

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## cryptosteve

eclean ist enthalten in app-portage/gentoolkit

----------

## Hanisch

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

> eclean ist enthalten in app-portage/gentoolkit

 

Danke.

Nun bleibt nach wie vor meine Frage, wie kann ich z.B. alle meine Spiele löschen?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## cryptosteve

Mir stellt sich ja eher die Frage, warum Du sie überhaupt alle installierst, wenn Du sie alle gar nicht haben willst.

Ich arbeite nicht mit KDE-Komplettversionen, aber im Portage-Tree finde ich kde-base/kdegames-meta. Vielleicht hast Du damit Erfolg. Und beachte die viele dutzend Tipps, die Du hier im Forum schon bekommen hast.

----------

## misterjack

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

> Hallo Joseph95,
> 
> ```
> # eclean distfiles
> 
> ...

 

Sag mal, was verdammt ist nochmal so schwer daran, mal selber kurz Google zu benutzen? Da hättest du dir das selber beantworten können.

----------

## Hanisch

 *cryptohappen wrote:*   

> Mir stellt sich ja eher die Frage, warum Du sie überhaupt alle installierst, wenn Du sie alle gar nicht haben willst.

 

Weil mein Platz auf der Platte knapp wird.

 *Quote:*   

>  im Portage-Tree finde ich kde-base/kdegames-meta. Vielleicht hast Du damit Erfolg. Und beachte die viele dutzend Tipps, die Du hier im Forum schon bekommen hast.

 

So sieht das nun aus und die Spiele sind alle noch da.

```
# emerge --unmerge -av kde-base/kdegames-meta

 * This action can remove important packages! In order to be safer, use

 * `emerge -pv --depclean <atom>` to check for reverse dependencies before

 * removing packages.

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:                   

                                                                     

 kde-base/kdegames-meta

    selected: 4.4.5 

   protected: none 

     omitted: none 

All selected packages: kde-base/kdegames-meta-4.4.5

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

Would you like to unmerge these packages? [Yes/No] yes

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in:  5 4 3 2 1 

>>> Unmerging kde-base/kdegames-meta-4.4.5...

No package files given... Grabbing a set.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 5 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.
```

Geht das nun oder nicht?

Hier  noch:

```
# find /etc -iname '._cfg????_*'

/etc/pam.d/._cfg0000_system-login

/etc/xdg/autostart/._cfg0000_vboxclient.desktop

/etc/._cfg0000_etc-update.conf

/etc/._cfg0000_dispatch-conf.conf

/etc/ssh/._cfg0000_sshd_config
```

Was soll ich denn damit machen?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## misterjack

man etc-update

----------

## Hanisch

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> man etc-update

 

```
# etc-update

Scanning Configuration files...

The following is the list of files which need updating, each

configuration file is followed by a list of possible replacement files.

1) /etc/pam.d/system-login (1)

2) /etc/xdg/autostart/vboxclient.desktop (1)

Please select a file to edit by entering the corresponding number.

              (don't use -3, -5, -7 or -9 if you're unsure what to do)

              (-1 to exit) (-3 to auto merge all remaining files)

                           (-5 to auto-merge AND not use 'mv -i')

                           (-7 to discard all updates)

                           (-9 to discard all updates AND not use 'rm -i'): -1

Exiting: User termination!

NOTE: 2 updates remaining

```

Ja, und was ist hier zu tun; und hat das was mit dem Löschen der Spiele zu tun?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hanisch,

das ist mir Gentoo etwas kompliziert es ist ein längeres Unterfangen und du solltest dir die Zeit nehmen die Howtows oder Anleitungen der einzelnen Progamme durchzulesen.

 *Quote:*   

> # etc-update Das ist das Programm welches Konfigurationsdateien interaktiv aktualisiert
> 
> Scanning Configuration files...
> 
> The following is the list of files which need updating, each
> ...

 

Wie du das schon richtig gemacht hast mit -1 das programm zu verlassen. Die Einstellungen ansehen für /etc/pam.d/system-login kannst du wenn du (in dem Fall) die eins drückst dann Enter. Dann Folgt eine Ansicht was sich geändert hat. Dem kannst du zustimmen ob du die neue Datei übernehmen willst, verwerfen oder Interaktiv übernehmen. Das Interaktive fragt dich immer ob du die linke/rechte Version haben willst und an jeder stelle musst dich mit einem l (für Left) oder r (für Rechts) entscheiden.

Nein das hat jetzt nichts mit den spielen zu tun, diese Updates sind aber noch von vorherigen Aktualisierungen offen die du gemacht hast. Teilweise halt auch sehr wichtig und je nachdem musst du damit aufpassen weil du dir auch durch ein vorschnelle Auto-Update die Konfiguration zerschießen kannst (In der Regel kannst du aber davon ausgehen das du eine Datei die du nicht selbst modifiziert hast bei der Installation, einfach die neue übernehmen kannst.).

Um noch mal auf die Spiele zurück zu kommen: Um herausfinden welches Spiel aus welchen Paket kommt nimmst du z.B. das Spiel kreversi:

```
$ which kreversi

/usr/bin/kreversi

$ equery b /usr/bin/kreversi

[ Searching for file(s) /usr/bin/kreversi in *... ]

kde-base/kreversi-4.4.5 (/usr/bin/kreversi)

```

Also zum Entfernen ein: emerge --unmerge kde-base/kreversi

Ein emerge --unmerge kreversi hätte auch das selbe getan aber ich wollte Aufzeigen wie du mit which, das Binary findest und mit equery zu welchem Paket diese Datei gehört.

----------

## Hanisch

Hallo ChrisJumper,

Ich entnehme Deinen Ausführungen, daß das unter Gentoo alles sehr kompliziert ist und ich meine Spiele alle einzeln löschen muß.

Danke erst mal für Deine Hinweise.

Da ich neben diesem Löschen von Programmen noch andere Probleme mit Gentoo habe:

1) Keine GuestAdditions installierbar

2) Samba zeigt keine Samba Shares im Gast an und Im Host  sind die Gast-Freigaben nicht lesbar

3) Cups-Drucker hat keinen plug-in und ich kann ihn nicht aus dem Internet installieren via HPLIP

werde ich das Problem erst mal vertagen.

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## Hollowman

Hallo

@ ChrisJumper

Das deinstallieren der einzelnen Spiele bringt ihm erst mal nichts, da er Sie beim nächsten Update alle wieder installiert bekommt, dank kde-meta.

Fangen wir doch mal von ganz vorne an. Du hast damals wie du KDE Installiert hast kde-meta installiert. Dazu hast du bestimmt das KDE Howto gelesen. Wenn nein, dann hole das bitte nach. Siehe unten.

kde-meta bedeutet:

```
kde-base/kde-meta

     Available versions:  

        (4.4)   4.4.5

        (4.5)   ~4.5.5

        (4.6)   ~4.6.0 ~4.6.1

        {accessibility aqua kdeprefix nls sdk semantic-desktop}

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE - merge this to pull in all split kde-base/* packages

```

D.h. du hast damit alle Pakete installiert die unter kde-base stehen. Da ist unter anderem auch

```
* kde-base/kdegames-meta

     Available versions:  

        (4.4)   4.4.5

        (4.5)   ~4.5.5

        (4.6)   ~4.6.0 ~4.6.1

        {aqua kdeprefix opengl python}

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         kdegames - merge this to pull in all kdegames-derived packages
```

dabei. Welches dir dann wiederrum alles rein zieht was unter kde-games steht. Das sind die ganzen Spiele.

An deiner Stelle würde ich jetzt folgendermaßen vor gehen:

1. Eine Liste mit allen KDE Programmen machen die du benutzt und brauchst.

2. Das kde-meta Paket löschen: emerge -aC kde-meta

3. Das Paket kdebase-startkde installieren: emerge -a kdebase-startkde

4. KDM wieder installieren: emerge -a kdm

5. Konsole installieren: emerge -a konsole

6. Jetzt alle Programme installieren die auf deiner Liste stehen.

7 Jetzt alles weg schmeißen was du nicht mehr brauchst: emerge -a --depclean

8. Danach ein revdep-rebuild (falls der Befehl nicht vorhanden ist: emerge -a app-portage/portage-utils)

9. Alles was noch fehlt nach installieren.

Bei den meistens emerge Befehlen wird er dir sagen das die Pakete schon vorhanden sind, das macht nichts. Einfach machen.

Jetzt solltest du auf deiner Platte ne ganze Ecke mehr Platz haben.

kdebase-startkde bedeutet das du nur das wichtigste installierst was KDE zum laufen braucht. Alle Programme musst du dann einzeln nach installieren. Das hat den Vorteil das du nur das hast was du brauchst. Außerdem musst du auch nur das Updaten was du brauchst.

Les dir zu dem Thema mal die beiden Links durch:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/de/desktop/kde/kde-config.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/de/desktop/kde/kde-split-ebuilds.xml

Außerdem würde ich dir noch das hier:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1

Und das hier:

http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/2006.0/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=4

ans Herz legen.

Wenn du das alles gelesen und gemacht hast, dann sollten sich fast alle Fragen in dem Thread geklärt haben.

Du darfst nicht vergessen das, dass hier kein Ubuntu ist bei dem man einfach nen Updater laufen lässt und alles ist gut. Wenn du das willst, solltest du darüber nachdenken die Distribution zu wechseln.

Sebastian

----------

## Max Steel

Was du auch machen kannst ist folgendes.

Du deinstallierst kde-meta und nimmst die restlichen meta-packages in das worldfile auf.

Danach machst du ein emerge --depclean -p > depclean

danach mit nano oder vim oder less die Datei depclean anschaun und zum Schluss (wenn es deinen Vorstellungen entspricht) mit emerge --depclean dieses löschen.

wichtig ist das du die installierten -meta Packages alle in die word-datei übernommen hast (eix -c -I meta -C kde-base) (am einfach einfach nochmal emerge <paket>-meta <paket>-meta und sofort)

Edith:

Ansonsten gewöhn dich dran.

Gentoo ist kein "Installieren und fertig",

Gentoo ist ein Lern-prozess bei dem man selbst nach 1 Jahr spielen, einrichten und lernen immernoch nur einen kleinen Teil versteht

(z.B. hab ich in Richtung interagierende Einstellungen kaum gelernt (zeroconf und co sei Dank *hust*), also überall noch eine Menge "basteleien")

Der Rat mit den etlichen Tuts und den wiki-einträgen (http://gentoo-wiki.com) und soweiter steht von dir scheinbar ungenutzt im Raum und gammelt vor sich hin *schnüffel*.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Bei den meistens emerge Befehlen wird er dir sagen das die Pakete schon vorhanden sind, das macht nichts. Einfach machen. 

  Ich würde vorschlagen diese Pakete mit der emerge Option --noreplace ins world File schreiben zu lassen, dann brauchen sie nicht wirklich neu gebaut werden. (denn sie sind ja schon vorhanden)

----------

## Hollowman

@ Josef

Daran hatte ich gar nicht gedacht. Das macht es einfacher.

Sebastian

----------

